#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-06-24
<Cheesehead> When is the next WI LoCo team meeting?
<Cheesehead> Don't all rush to answer at once...
<Cheesehead> Really, shop shouting. Just one person at a time...
<Cheesehead> (crickets)
<Cheesehead> Um, does the WI LoCo have meetings?
<Cheesehead> Okay, question withdrawn. Moving it to the mailing list.
<bludude> We don't really have meetings like ever.  See my forum posts and mailing list messages
<Cheesehead> I did. Wondered if the meeting plan for this week worked out.
<Cheesehead> Seemingly not...
<Cheesehead> That's okay. I've been in lots of fun clubs that never had real meetings.
<Cheesehead> signing off...
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-06-18
<h00k> Oh hello.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-06-19
<mikeputnam> oh hay guys
<mikeputnam> this 12.04 is the bestest yet on my deskietop386
<mikeputnam> problem free scanning, audio tools, browsing, shell
<mikeputnam> love it
<mikeputnam> running 12.04 server in a virtualbox at work (unofficially)
<h00k> He oh
<h00k> mikeputnam: I'm using it at work also <3
